# Yak 15, Yak 17,...,Yak 23



## Sir Percy Ware-Armitage (Apr 5, 2017)

How wonder how many other airplane enthusiasts are curious about these odd jets?


----------



## Graeme (Apr 23, 2017)

Gotta love the early Yaks - particularly the Flora. It even looks good in American markings...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Sir Percy Ware-Armitage (Apr 24, 2017)

Great Graeme! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## virag mihai (Sep 5, 2021)

Sir Percy Ware-Armitage said:


> How wonder how many other airplane enthusiasts are curious about these odd jets?


Hello! My father was fighter pilot and between 1953-1955 has flown the Yak-23.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 5, 2021)

I think it was a great little fighter. A few years ago I knew some folks who was hoping to get a hold of one to race at Reno in the jet class.


----------

